# SEMO Jet Boat Enthusiast



## semojetman (Aug 10, 2014)

Our facebook group has grown alot and has become a great additional helping hand for jet boat builders and is a great place to show off your boat.

Between tinboats and Semo we are bringing jetboaters together more and more.
Helping each other with builds, mods, fishing, gigging, motor swapping and anything else to do with jet boats.

Check it out here:


https://www.facebook.com/groups/604452952959143/


----------



## Seth (Aug 10, 2014)

Tri County jet boats is another page I recently came across that seems to be pretty good.


----------

